# Audi a6 navi dvd



## NicoleGrowney (Jul 24, 2013)

I gotta installed *AUDI A6 NAVI DVD* device a few days ago, its real fun & entertainment but I am facing problem in connecting my iPhon to the device via Bluetooth, could you help me please?
http://www.autocardvdgps.com/audi-a...-dvd-player-gps-with-tv-rds-ipod-can-bus.html


----------

